# Sold my 335d for an X5 Diesel



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

This tough winter finally got to me. After putting 130,000 miles on my 335d I really thought I was going to run it to 200,000-250,000 just to see if I could. But after getting stuck 3 times this winter, even though I have snow tires on it, I decided one day to pull the trigger on an X5 35D. I do miss the quickness and handling of the 3 but I am sure loving having 4 wheel drive again. Just bought my wife a new Mercedes GLK 250 Bluetec also (because she no longer likes her car the moment I buy a new car)and am very impressed with the little 4 cylinder diesel in that vehicle. I am hoping that both these vehicles will be as trouble free as my old 335D.
Actually said goodbye and gave her a pat on the hood when I traded her in....wish they had made an all wheel drive variant. But at least I still get to stalk the BMW diesel forum.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats man. Luckily I've yet to get stuck but it might happen one day. Car sits fairly low on the coilovers.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats on the X5. Details and pictures please. Not a sports car by any means, but a total tank in the nasty stuff and very comfy on long drives. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

I did the same thing due to a enlarged family.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

dnaer said:


> This tough winter finally got to me. After putting 130,000 miles on my 335d I really thought I was going to run it to 200,000-250,000 just to see if I could. But after getting stuck 3 times this winter, even though I have snow tires on it, I decided one day to pull the trigger on an X5 35D. I do miss the quickness and handling of the 3 but I am sure loving having 4 wheel drive again. Just bought my wife a new Mercedes GLK 250 Bluetec also (because she no longer likes her car the moment I buy a new car)and am very impressed with the little 4 cylinder diesel in that vehicle. I am hoping that both these vehicles will be as trouble free as my old 335D.
> Actually said goodbye and gave her a pat on the hood when I traded her in....wish they had made an all wheel drive variant. But at least I still get to stalk the BMW diesel forum.


130k miles? :thumbup:

*...and no carbon build up issues?*

I noticed by checking your profile that you mention using Cetane Boost and doe other additives.

:dunno:

I wonder if this helped?

Any thoughts?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

dnaer said:


> (because she no longer likes her car the moment I buy a new car)


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Same with phones...I get a new one and all of a sudden her phone is 'just too old'

:thumbup:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

DaveN007 said:


> 130k miles? :thumbup:
> 
> *...and no carbon build up issues?*
> 
> ...


I would like to know too. If I could that mileage with no carbon buildup....
What kind of driving did you do? Highway vs city, hilly vs flat?


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

I am no expert on the carbon buildup issue but I can tell you what I did and how I drive....that's the extent of my knowledge.
I did use Powerservice Diesel Kleen because it provides lubrication and detergent for the injectors with a boost of cetane
I drive 80 percent highway and 20 percent city/suburban.
I did not baby it in regards to the throttle. Lots of brisk acceleration around town and 80mph on the highway with frequent 100+mph short bursts (always in a safe manner if that makes sense)
I chipped the car as soon as the warranty ended(Burger Motorsports) and ran it at 80% of Max setting. Never had a fault or problem
After 50,000 I did all my own service (oil, fuel filter, brakes/rotors, etc). Oil done every 10,000 miles

I really don't know if these factors helped or not but it sure was fun!


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

dnaer said:


> I am no expert on the carbon buildup issue but I can tell you what I did and how I drive....that's the extent of my knowledge.
> I did use Powerservice Diesel Kleen because it provides lubrication and detergent for the injectors with a boost of cetane
> I drive 80 percent highway and 20 percent city/suburban.
> I did not baby it in regards to the throttle. Lots of brisk acceleration around town and 80mph on the highway with frequent 100+mph short bursts (always in a safe manner if that makes sense)
> ...


Did you use any particular fuel brand? How did your transmission do with the added power? Transmission maintenance? Thanks!

PL


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

dnaer said:


> I am no expert on the carbon buildup issue but I can tell you what I did and how I drive....that's the extent of my knowledge.
> *I did use Powerservice Diesel Kleen because it provides lubrication and detergent for the injectors with a boost of cetane*
> I drive 80 percent highway and 20 percent city/suburban.
> I did not baby it in regards to the throttle. Lots of brisk acceleration around town and 80mph on the highway with frequent 100+mph short bursts (always in a safe manner if that makes sense)
> ...


Does this stuff smell very bad and is hard to get the smell off your hands? I bought $100 of Opti-Lube and only used it twice because the smell was so brutal. What do you personally use to get it into your fuel tank?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Good to hear your D held up so well. It sounds like your driving profile is the one that is conducive to minimizing the carbon problems.

Unfortunately I have the exact opposite driving profile (5k/year; 90% in town trips of less than 10 miles).
And for that reason I doubt i'll keep it out of warranty.

Plus we have added a 2nd kid to the family and so perhaps something with more flexible space (I'm thinking a mini-countryman, 4-door GTI, or a Sportwagon). Got a year and half to figure it out.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> Does this stuff smell very bad and is hard to get the smell off your hands? I bought $100 of Opti-Lube and only used it twice because the smell was so brutal. What do you personally use to get it into your fuel tank?


GreekboyD, I use the PowerService stuff, but have been thinking about trying out the Optilube stuff. I assumed I would use the same process as I do with the PowerService. I use the fuel adapter from the trunk, put a medium size funnel in the opening, measure out the additive in a glass pyrex cup, and just pour it in. Then I wipe up any drippings and press on.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

335dFan said:


> GreekboyD, I use the PowerService stuff, but have been thinking about trying out the Optilube stuff. I assumed I would use the same process as I do with the PowerService. I use the fuel adapter from the trunk, put a medium size funnel in the opening, measure out the additive in a glass pyrex cup, and just pour it in. Then I wipe up any drippings and press on.


I never got the adapter with my car unfortunately. How is the smell of the PS stuff? I can handle strong odors but Opti-Lube takes it to a whole different level.:rofl:

Maybe I can find the part # for the adapter and look into buying it.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> I never got the adapter with my car unfortunately. How is the smell of the PS stuff? I can handle strong odors but Opti-Lube takes it to a whole different level.:rofl:
> 
> Maybe I can find the part # for the adapter and look into buying it.


Well, I don't breathe the fumes of the PS, so never noticed it. But I do it in a ventilated area because I'm sure it can't be too good for you. There is a strong chemical smell, but not an awful odor like drafting a pig truck.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

Pierre Louis said:


> Did you use any particular fuel brand? How did your transmission do with the added power? Transmission maintenance? Thanks!
> 
> PL


Always used fuel stations that were busy and were name brand....no Mel's bait and fuel station.
Transmission never had a problem and I did change out fluid and pan at around 90,000 miles


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> Does this stuff smell very bad and is hard to get the smell off your hands? I bought $100 of Opti-Lube and only used it twice because the smell was so brutal. What do you personally use to get it into your fuel tank?


I never fill my vehicles with my bare hands, always use a set of gloves I keep in the trunk. Keeps the smell off your hands, as well haven't had a cold or flue for over 15 yrs. A truck driver told me about this. Think of all those people touching the pumps one after the other. Considering very rare to find a full service station in Canada. As for a filler adaptor, Walmart has a funnel with measurements connected to a flexible filler tube with a shut off on the funnel for about $8 CAN. Keep it in a plastic bag.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

robster10 said:


> I never fill my vehicles with my bare hands, always use a set of gloves I keep in the trunk. Keeps the smell off your hands, as well haven't had a cold or flue for over 15 yrs. A truck driver told me about this. Think of all those people touching the pumps one after the other. Considering very rare to find a full service station in Canada.


I know of two near me. One at Laird/Millwood and Bayview/Moore. I have no problem with the smell of diesel fuel or filling up.

It's the additive named Opti-Lube that absolutely stinks, even where you store it in an outside garage, etc.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

GreekboyD said:


> Does this stuff smell very bad and is hard to get the smell off your hands? I bought $100 of Opti-Lube and only used it twice because the smell was so brutal. What do you personally use to get it into your fuel tank?


I never thought the smell was offensive 
I used a STP carb cleaner bottle that I purchased for my lawn mower. It was a 6 oz bottle that fit perfectly into the filler opening. I would fill it half way full and keep it in the trunk. When it was time for a fill up, I would pour it in, fill the tank with fuel and when I got home, repeat process.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

GreekboyD said:


> I know of two near me. One at Laird/Millwood and Bayview/Moore. I have no problem with the smell of diesel fuel or filling up.
> 
> It's the additive named Opti-Lube that absolutely stinks, even where you store it in an outside garage, etc.


I've been using the PS diesel kleen. Faint smell, white bottle winter, silver for the rest of the year. My friend is a diesel mech for a fleet co. They use this in all trucks and find injectors stay cleaner. I fill up mostly at truck stops. Find the fuel is fresher compared to most service stations where gas sells more than diesel.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> Good to hear your D held up so well. It sounds like your driving profile is the one that is conducive to minimizing the carbon problems.
> 
> Unfortunately I have the exact opposite driving profile (5k/year; 90% in town trips of less than 10 miles).
> And for that reason I doubt i'll keep it out of warranty.
> ...


Audi S4 avante would be nice for family and you. Loved my S4


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

FredoinSF said:


> Congrats on the X5. Details and pictures please. Not a sports car by any means, but a total tank in the nasty stuff and very comfy on long drives.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I'll have take some pics. Platinum Bronze (your favorite I know) with the cin brown interior
Options include Premium, Sports Package, Cold Weather Package, Upgraded sound(it does sound good), Rear Climate Package, Pano roof, Running Boards and had them put a Towing package on it(have two boats I have to put in and take out once a year and that is a grunt with a Wrangler). It does not have the Tech Package which I was somewhat ambivalent about anyway but it would have been nice for trailer hitch lineup. They were trying to clear the rest of the 2013 to make room for the 2014 so with the weather we have been having the last 90 days,it did not take much to push me over the fence.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

GreekboyD said:


> Does this stuff smell very bad and is hard to get the smell off your hands? I bought $100 of Opti-Lube and only used it twice because the smell was so brutal. What do you personally use to get it into your fuel tank?


For my E350BT I started using AMSOIL Diesel Injector Clean @ 4 Fl Oz / tank.
Each bottle contains 16 Fl Oz so is good for 4 fill ups.
I bought 2 plastic bottles each contains 8 Fl Oz from the Dollar Store and mark the bottle with a black marker for 4 Fl Oz each. Then fill it up and keep in the trunk.
When it's time for fill up I simply squeeze half the bottle into my tank and fill up with Diesel.


----------

